# What is your custody arrangement and does it work for you/children?



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

What custody arrangement have you and your ex (or soon-to-be-ex) come up with? How have you come to the arrangement (discussed it yourselves, through lawyers, etc), and how is the arrangement working for you and for the children?


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Mslady,
In my situation I have my daughter every other weekend... each week i have her on Tuesday and Thursdays until about 9 each night... It seems to be working great in the sense of trying to make my daughter feel as normal as possible during this dificult time... We havent gone through attorneys at this time and its something me and the stbxw came up with...

I have to give her credit for this arangement she has been a total ***** throughout this whole mess but has never used my daughter against me... granted its only been 5 months and we dont know what the future holds but to this point she has been more than fair... She has an older daughter who's father pretty much abandoned her and I was her father for close to 15 years.. I think she is afraid that i might do the same to my daughter...... Never would but I know its in her mind..

good luck and best wishes......


----------

